

Ask HN: What new gTLDs are available now and where should I buy them? - thebiglebrewski

It&#x27;s very confusing to know exactly which TLDs you can buy now with the amount of SEO spam and noise. Is everything in the pre-registration phase or can we buy certain domains now? In addition, who are the best providers (least GoDaddy-like) for these new gTLDs?
======
Mankhool
.house is in General Availability .consulting is in Sunrise This registrar and
site has been very helpful to me: [http://www.onlydomains.com/new-
gtlds/launch-diary](http://www.onlydomains.com/new-gtlds/launch-diary)

------
thekonqueror
Try gandi.net. I've had good experience with .io and gTLD domains with them.

[https://www.gandi.net/domain/register](https://www.gandi.net/domain/register)

